# dumb question



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

as much as i fear posting this message i have nobody else to turn to, so here it is . i just got my emblem 6000xt in the mail today and for the life of me cannot figure out what the "extra spool ,sleeve looking thing"is, and if i need it?


thanks ,
lipripper


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Not sure what exactly you are talking about, but some reels send a second spool with th reel. I just got a stradic that came with a spare spool. Figure I'll load th second one with braid an switch em out as I want too. Hope this helps.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You don't need the sleeve on your reel, just take it off. The extra spool is just for you if you want to use two different lines depending on where you are fishing.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

If you got an extra spool, it's just that. Some reels come with an extra spool which may not look the same as the spool on the reel, usually because it's made out of a different material.

If you've noticed a (plastic) "sleeve looking thing" wrapped around the spool's inner area, where the line goes, it's probably just packaging and can be discarded.

If it came with a "sleeve" which looks to be about the size of a filled spool, it could be a line retention sleeve. Keeps the line from unraveling off the spool when not in use.

Can't figure what else it might be. Hope this helps.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thats right, they do come with that line retention sleeve. I was referring to the shiny plastic sleeve on your spool, you can throw that away. But like BigWillJ said that other one is the line retention sleeve.(should be all black)


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

sorry ,i should have described it a little better, its not a spare spool, it looks like a plastic sleeve that can be opened and wraped around the spool , on the outside it has grooves for line, just like the spool , but if you wrap it around the spool it won't quite touch on the other side. this is the hardest thing to describe but lets see if that helped.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah that is the line retention sleeve. When you fill your spool with line just put that thing around the spool and the line won't come flying off till you are ready to use it.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i think it may be that line retention thing that bigwillj said , but it has no directions on how to use it. any help on how to use it?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

so the grooves on the outside are just for looks?


----------



## Chang (Dec 16, 2003)

I was told these sleeves were to put under the line when filling the spool if you wanted to cut down on the amount of line required to fill to the lip of the spool


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN previously explained how to use the line retention sleeve. It should be about the same circumference/diameter as the spool when filled with line. You simply place it around the line with the loose end of the line retained underneath of the sleeve.

Until I learn otherwise, I've yet to hear or know of a plastic sleeve which would serve as a "filler". For starters, not knowing its design, it would slip. And not knowing its thickness, it would virtually be of no use.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Lip Ripper,
I own three Emblem XTs. I have had them for over 5 yrs. The sleeve you mentioned is not a line retention sleeve. It serves as a plastic spool filler. You place it on the spool before you wind on line so that you don't have to waste as much line just to fill up the inner layer of the spool. It is designed to grip the spool and will not slip. You can confirm by going to Diawa's website (http://www.daiwa.com). Hope this helps.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Wow*

Learn things new every day. I looked all day on the Daiwa website and couldn't find it. I think it might be foolish though huh. The reason I would buy a emblem xt is because it casts well and it holds a lot of line. I personally wouldn't want to use that filler and lose that amount of line but to each his own. JMHO. Happy Holidays!


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks for clearing that up Jamcaster! Now I know too.

The largest XT I own is the 5000, bought in '99 and it doesn't have that accessory. I checked the operating manual, and nothing is mentioned there.

Do you know if the 6000 is the only size it comes with?

Do you know if it comes with reels sold here in the USA, or only with reels (sold) out of other countries, like the UK, etc?

I also couldn't find anything about it on the Daiwa (North American) site. What screen should I visit?

As FL FISHERMAN says above, I also wouldn't want to use it as a line filler. It sortuv defeats the purpose of the line capacity right from the git-go, a capacity for which the reel is designed in the first place. Since line capacities are generally rated to the "traditional" line diams of monos, maybe it's useful when loading up with superlines. Might also help prevent superlines from "slipping" on the spool, though what prevents the superline from slipping on the filler?...the grooves perhaps? I dunno.

Again, thanks, Will.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i baught mine at bass pro and it had it in the box but there is no mention in the instructions what it is for. since then i have noticed two spool capasities one for normal and one when useing the "economiser" so i guess it is a filler, but i'll never use it. thanks for the input.









lip ripper


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks for asking. I've learned something!!

BTW - I've also come to learn that there is actually one dumb question - "What are you going to do?", when asked of a person who just retired and likes to fish!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Will , i use braid on my 6000 and you do not want to have to pay to fill this reel full of braid . The spool filler still allows me to have well over 300 yards of braid(50lb fusion which is fairly thick ) on my reel .


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

yes its a line retainer, just bought one. thats what it is


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I hear ya Conn. Actually, I'm so cheap I'm still a mono kinduva guy. For most of my purposes, boat/jetty/surf, I could get away with 300yds of superline/braid/etc across three different reels at 100yds each!!


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Big WillJ,
I bought all three Daiwa reels, XT, 5000, and 2 6000's from Cabelas here in the good ole USA. There is a diagram showing the use of the sleeve as a reel filler in the operating instructions. If you want to send me your fax number, I will fax you a copy so that you can see for yourself. The website gave contact information so anyone can check with Daiwa about it's purpose. The toll free number is 1-800-736-4653.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks again Jam.

Reckon I got the only XT that came w/o the filler, another one of those things which fits the description, "what'll they think of next!".


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

some of the old mitchell 300's had extra spool sthat came with a filler insert, atually i might have one. Very nice if you wan tto use light line to fill up with an djust switch spools on the same reel to fish for different species. Like I've got one spool with 8 or 10 for plugging off pier, one with 12 for general purpoase fishing, one with 20 for flounder and such around the pilings, and the one with the filler spool has six on it for light freshwater (crappie and brim)


----------

